# Haven’t been on the forum.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Haven't been posting last couple of weeks. My oldest daughter was in a bad car accident. She's doing ok now. Thank God for airbags.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Glad she's better.

Welcome back!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No way I could hit like on this one. Glad your daughter is doing well. We have missed seeing your SPS slings on what are you shooting today. Welcome back.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Glad she's OK - and you're back.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Glad she's ok. Welcome back!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad your daughter is doing well.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank God for airbags indeed! Glad for your daughters saftey, welcome back!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Was starting to wonder where you were bud. Hope glad she is well! That looks real nasty

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Glad your back sorry for your daughters accident.Hope you both are ok or headed in that direction.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Glad she's okay Chris. Good too have you back Bud.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Lucky mainly bruised and sore. But she's doing ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

That looks scary, glad she's ok!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! I'm glad to hear she's doing well, that's scary!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very scary picture as a motorcycle rider. Very happy all is well.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Wow...that looked like a bad one...glad she is ok...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

